# Which Shipping company UK-NZ



## Thematthew (Jun 25, 2017)

I know this keeps cropping up, but I have had quotes from the following;

Pearsons
Masons
Crown
PSS
Robinsons

The costs range from about £5700 to £8000 (not in the listed order). It seems that some include quarantine costs and some don't. The costs are for about 1600/1700 cu ft i.e. a 40ft sole use container.

I really can't see much difference between these, and would like to know if anyone has used these companies.

(Apologies if this is covered in this detail elsewhere.)


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We used PSS. Like you we got a few quotes and picked the one we felt most comfortable with. Some seemed to cut corners to give a cheaper quote and others seemed to quote for stuff we didn't want or need and PSS were around middle of the road.


----------



## ferretpossum (Jul 12, 2014)

We used Anglo-Pacific and were pretty impressed. Everything was very well packed by them - including a tv and some fragile ornaments - we didn't lose anything and they were quick and professional when taking all our stuff away.


----------

